# dwarfs



## mrlankyadam (Jan 11, 2012)

two of my friends have played fantasy for a while and i have recently started playing dwarfs. one of them has deamons with a LOT of bloodletters but i haven't faced him yet. my other friend has vampire counts with quite a few skelies, a unit of gouls and dire wolves and a corpse cart. he also uses a combat vampire in the hoard of skelies i was wondering if anyone has tactic advice on how to deal with such armies? :biggrin:


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

You are dwarfs. Khorne deamons and skellies have crap for toughness. Shoot them dead. Kill the Vamp in CC with whatever you got. Shut down the magic phase. Especially for VC as they rely on it.


----------



## mrlankyadam (Jan 11, 2012)

so basicly gun line them and use my runesmith for the extra dispel and dwarf power for the +2 to dispel. should i use an organ gun or a cannon? should i also use the spell eater rune on my rune smith to try and permanently remove spells like invocation of nhek?


----------

